# 9 months of bonesmashing, after and before



## Mew92 (Mar 4, 2020)

After is left. Bodyfat was 11% in first picture and 10% in after according to body scanner at my gym. I'm also mewing, taking K2, applying K2 to my face, taking IGF1, mewing, thumbpulling, etc. But bonesmashing is the biggest mover in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 4, 2020)

Holy shit huge improvement


----------



## SexyMofo (Mar 4, 2020)

Yeah really good results, what areas are bonesmashing and what’s the routine like?


----------



## Mew92 (Mar 4, 2020)

SexyMofo said:


> Yeah really good results, what areas are bonesmashing and what’s the routine like?


One day I do chin/mandible/gonion then the next I do cheekbones and brow ridge. Brow ridge has had the most notable results I think.


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (Mar 4, 2020)

Would help if you took pics in similar lighting


----------



## Peachy (Mar 4, 2020)

Brb bonesmashing my jaw and chin then


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 4, 2020)

thumbpulling is useless unless you pull your palate with your thumb for 12 hours a day like we do in facepulling


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 4, 2020)

how are you taking K2 transdermally?

also what IGF-1 are you taking?


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 4, 2020)

Dnrd bonesmashing is cope


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 4, 2020)

post pictures with the same lighting, or at least show us what your side profile and 3/4 angle look like now.


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 4, 2020)

different lighting and angles


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice improvement man; Age?


----------



## Mew92 (Mar 4, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Nice improvement man; Age?


25


Dyorotic2 said:


> how are you taking K2 transdermally?
> 
> also what IGF-1 are you taking?


topical K-2 from http://www.idealabsdc.com/ and IGF-1 LR3


----------



## nastynas (Mar 4, 2020)

absolutely zero change


----------



## Linoob (Mar 4, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> After is left. Bodyfat was 11% in first picture and 10% in after according to body scanner at my gym. I'm also mewing, taking K2, applying K2 to my face, taking IGF1, mewing, thumbpulling, etc. But bonesmashing is the biggest mover in my opinion.



Completely different lighting/angles

The whole thread is irrelevant

Reddit will welcome you, though.


----------



## Alecxiraptor (Mar 4, 2020)

This is textbook definition of coping. Mewing is a meme, bone mashing even more so. Your face hasn't changed one bit. If anything it looks more swollen now, which doesn't make sense since you dropped bf.
Just think back in retrospect now, all those months spent on smashing your face, was just you acting like an ape.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 4, 2020)

You look like heath ledger with down syndrome


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 4, 2020)

Is this a joke dead srs


----------



## Nosecel (Mar 4, 2020)

Just lol at this thread
Zero changes


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 4, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Just lol at this thread
> Zero changes


I was shocked people thought the lighting was cause of bonemashing


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 4, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Just lol at this thread
> Zero changes


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 5, 2020)

k2 is a meme holy shit lol


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Mar 5, 2020)

In 9 months you learned to angle and lightfraud, miracle


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 5, 2020)

grey


----------



## Usum (Mar 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> thumbpulling is useless unless you pull your palate with your thumb for 12 hours a day like we do in facepulling


Don't think so.
It's more about information to me.
And information goes well with digitization/sampling.
But I could be wrong.


----------



## CopingHard (Mar 5, 2020)

JFL at these bonesmashing copers,i wouldn't be surprised if the photo was taken in the same day


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Mar 5, 2020)

i see no changes all i see is racist faces


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 5, 2020)

Now show me a ct scan before & after


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 5, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> k2 is a meme holy shit lol


your opinion is irrelevant because you're like 30, stop saying shit that you don't understand at all.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 5, 2020)

All you did was take a pic in better lighting and at a better angle fool


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 5, 2020)

You have to take a new after photo in the same lightning and angle as the first one. Its literally meaningless to post this, unfortunately. If you believe the change is legit, recreate the before photo and post it.


----------



## StressShady (Mar 5, 2020)

10% bodyfat and you're still looking bonless/bloated ?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks like lighting frauding


----------



## LastGerman (Mar 5, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> taking IGF1



Are you currently really on IGF 1? Was it hard to get? Did you visit some sports physician for that? How much do you take and how often? I also want to go on IGF 1 though.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 5, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> your opinion is irrelevant because you're like 30, stop saying shit that you don't understand at all.


Cope. My age has nothing to do with me understanding K2.

It is a meme plain and simple. I had legit megadosed K2 for at least a year and it did jack shit.

And I tried both liquid forms, pills, everything.

It's a cope. 

You want bone? Osteotomy, fillers, implants. End of story.

Punch yourself in the face if you are a bluepill coper thinking some vitamins can ascend you instead of high risk gory surgeries.


----------



## Widemaxilla (Mar 5, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> After is left. Bodyfat was 11% in first picture and 10% in after according to body scanner at my gym. I'm also mewing, taking K2, applying K2 to my face, taking IGF1, mewing, thumbpulling, etc. But bonesmashing is the biggest mover in my opinion.


A nice hair cut would suit the less fat on your face


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 5, 2020)

Post same angle and lighting pics pls


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> thumbpulling is useless unless you pull your palate with your thumb for 12 hours a day like we do in facepulling


Dont you think the camera angle is different in both the pics


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Mar 5, 2020)

cmon its 2020


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 5, 2020)

Nvm it's like you're talking to god on the left


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 5, 2020)

*i just knew this thread was going to be by a greycel*


----------



## dingodongo (Mar 5, 2020)

It's just a different lightning. Nice try


----------



## CoconutMan (Mar 5, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Cope. My age has nothing to do with me understanding K2.
> 
> It is a meme plain and simple. I had legit megadosed K2 for at least a year and it did jack shit.
> 
> ...


Knuckle conditioning will make your knuckles bigger, why would it not work on face? Though your knuckles could take more abuse.


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 5, 2020)

Retarded levels on the roof


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Mar 5, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> how are you taking K2 transdermally?
> 
> also what IGF-1 are you taking?


I will try bonesmashing as an experiment, do you advise igf1 ?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 5, 2020)

BackFromTheMogging said:


> I will try bonesmashing as an experiment, do you advise igf1 ?


no.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 5, 2020)

All I see are two pics taken with completely different lightings and angles.

show us xrays beforeand after


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 5, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> After is left. Bodyfat was 11% in first picture and 10% in after according to body scanner at my gym. I'm also mewing, taking K2, applying K2 to my face, taking IGF1, mewing, thumbpulling, etc. But bonesmashing is the biggest mover in my opinion.


You should'be getting much better improvements since you're using K2, i bonesmashed since like july, and my results are good, recovery was only problem


----------



## Mew92 (Mar 5, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> You should'be getting much better improvements since you're using K2, i bonesmashed since like july, and my results are good, recovery was only problem


I don't hit my bones, because I don't want to damage my brain. I rub them with as much pressure as I can using 1L glass bottles mostly.


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 5, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> After is left. Bodyfat was 11% in first picture and 10% in after according to body scanner at my gym. I'm also mewing, taking K2, applying K2 to my face, taking IGF1, mewing, thumbpulling, etc. But bonesmashing is the biggest mover in my opinion.


I assume left is after....small differences...probably *+0.50 PSL*


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 5, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> I don't hit my bones, because I don't want to damage my brain. I rub them with as much pressure as I can using 1L glass bottles mostly.


Strange, you should hit as hard as possible to get swelling, and then recover. I don't have before pictures, but this is most recent one








See the middle finger on left hand? That's how you do it, it will take me 4 months to recover until i can punch hard again, and build that mass


----------



## Mew92 (Mar 5, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Dont you think the camera angle is different in both the pics


Same lighting and angle


----------



## Mew92 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> Same lighting and angle


Will intensify my regiment and get back in 6 months


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (Mar 11, 2020)

These pictures could have been taken 5 minutes apart, it is impossible to tell.

You need identical lighting, angles and camera to discern any difference.

JFL if you think your cheekbones have grown because you've been diligently punching yourself in the face like an autist.


----------

